# Lost rope, yellow drybag, and pink jug BTO



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

chiefton said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I think I left these items at the rafting takeout (just below BTO proper). The Drybag has the name and number of the rafting company i used to work for on the ark. I'm sure they'll point you my way if you call them. I'd love to get these items back. The drybag has first aid gear and splash pants in it. I work at Mountain Whitewater Descents. Thanks
> 
> ...


Hey Craig, I think I found your pink jug right next to your purple crocs...


----------



## chiefton (Aug 3, 2006)

*very funny*

Well,

I'm glad you found the pink jug near my purple crocs. I'm happy to reunite you with your left keen after you recover from your swim at killer bridge. hope the tooliosis isn't crippling and I hope the herpes doesn't burn. Thanks for the bump...he, he.

herbie


----------

